
Microsoft Edge and Chromium Open Source: Our Intent - joshtynjala
https://github.com/MicrosoftEdge/MSEdge
======
tree_of_item
I really think the alarm about Edge adopting Chromium is silly. Microsoft is
more than capable of forking the project, so using it does _not_ give Google
more control over the web.

What exactly do people think is going to happen? If Google starts doing
strange things thinking they can because "everyone uses Chromium", then
downstream just won't adopt those changes, and then there will be two
Chromiums. All the panic about a Google "monopoly" of the web is absurd.
Google lost the ability to do anything like that the moment they open sourced
the project.

------
jimnotgym
Presumably Microsoft have only one motivation at all for even having a web
browser, and that is to control the default search engine. This seems like a
commercially sensible move.

------
williamstein
The thing that surprises me the most about this statement is how strongly it
emphasizes _open source_ (which is mentioned _19 times_ ) as motivation for
the switch to Chromium.

~~~
0db532a0
“open source” is the new “developers”.

------
walrus01
> For the past few years, Microsoft has meaningfully increased participation
> in the open source software (OSS) community

[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Embrace,_extend,_and_extinguis...](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Embrace,_extend,_and_extinguish)

[https://www.justice.gov/atr/file/705216/download](https://www.justice.gov/atr/file/705216/download)

